# Computer/Transfer of files help needed!



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hopefully there is someone technically minded that can help me with this problem - before I throw the computer out of the window, or bash it into very small pieces!   

I have bought one of those lovely digital photo frames and I am trying to load photos onto a card so I can put the photos onto the photo frame.  

I have put all my photos onto a seperate file on my computer and the total size of all the files is 115 MB and I have been trying to move them onto a 2GB card and then plug that card into the back of the photo frame.

The problem is no matter how much I try, I can't get more than 51MB on the card.  I have tried using a new card straight out of the packaging, I have even tried using a USB stick, but still I can't get more than 50MB on that.  

I have looked at the properties and the USB says 49.2MB used, 910MB unused.  The card says 51.5MB used, 1.84GB unused - so it isn't a space problem, as far as I can see.  I have even used two different card readers to see if it was a problem with that!

Can anyone help?  Or at least tell me if I am going crackers!   

Many thanks

Sue


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Could it be that the cards have got sections on them? Somemtimes photo cards come ready sectioned, with different folders in them - have you looked at what's in them using Windows Explorer and clicking on something like 'view all files' or 'view hidden files'?

I would format the card, then try again. If you've done all that it could be that your settings stop you transferring more than 50mb - it could be a security thing linked to internet hackers trying to transfer big bad files onto your PC.

Go into Tools in IE and 'Internet Options' and have a look to see if anything jumps out.

Sorry - I'm not that much use myself!

xxx


----------

